# 2nd Sept 2013 Invitation Round Aus Imm



## amit.sasca (Aug 24, 2013)

Guys , any update on the 2nd Sept round of invitation for Oz PR. 

Hoping think they will not continue their cap on the selected occupations as they did in the previous round and everyone will be invited.

Submitted my EOI on 16th aug with 75pts.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Amit .scasa,

Under which occupation have u submitted u r eoi?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## amit.sasca (Aug 24, 2013)

Its 2339.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

amit.sasca said:


> Its 2339.


Are you a biomedical engineer mate.... My occupation code is 2339 as well. But thankfully I got in before they implemented the capping.

Sent from the future....


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

*waiting for /invite 2nd Sept 2013*

Hi all, 

Another 1 more day to go.. any one waiting for invitation for 189 2611 occupation?? 

Hope they send out invite soon.. anyone has any idea of approx when will we the invites be sent out .

Thanks,
Pearl


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

All New Invites,,all the best in excited waiting LONG time for your GRANTS!


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Pearl Komal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another 1 more day to go.. any one waiting for invitation for 189 2611 occupation??
> 
> ...


Hi Pearl,

Im hoping for one this month (261112) having missed the cutoff by 5 minutes in the last round the occupation was included.

Mails are usually sent out just after midnight Australia time i think, so 14.5 hours or so from now...

Good luck!
Jim


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ivetka233 said:


> All New Invites,,all the best in excited waiting LONG time for your GRANTS!


So have you been invited already? If yes, then my congratulations 

Sent from the future....


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Any luck any1?


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

kzaidi11 said:


> Any luck any1?


Got mine, I'm so happyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Occupation and points please..... just to see the trend


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Vincent, which occupation ? How many points u lodged u r eoi with ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

8rash said:


> Hey Vincent, which occupation ? How many points u lodged u r eoi with ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


263111 60pts EOI on 19th August


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Vincentluf said:


> Got mine, I'm so happyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


All the best. Your occupation and points you had?


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Anybody from 2611 got invited?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## amit.sasca (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, I got the invite..thanks...


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Amit , congrats . When was your eoi lodged? How many points?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

8rash said:


> Hi Amit , congrats . When was your eoi lodged? How many points?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



I think this is the timeframe:

amit.sa***	2339	75	16-Aug-13	2-Sep-13	189 *6-occup

Congratulations!

H


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

any one with software in 2613??


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

ccham said:


> any one with software in 2613??



no luck .. it seems, it was too tight for 60 pointers with very less distributed places in 2613*...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't get the invite in this round although my chances were huge.

*EOI Submitted for 261312 with 65 points on Aug 10 2013.*

Looking forwrad to see anyone in golden 6 category with 65 points who got invited.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

roposh said:


> I didn't get the invite in this round although my chances were huge.
> 
> *EOI Submitted for 261312 with 65 points on Aug 10 2013.*
> 
> ...


That looks strange Roposh, did you check skillselect website by logging in ?


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

prattech said:


> no luck .. it seems, it was too tight for 60 pointers with very less distributed places in 2613*...


Dear prattech,

seeing your signature it is clear that 2613 have not moved by 2 days even (28th May to 31st May)

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

prattech said:


> no luck .. it seems, it was too tight for 60 pointers with very less distributed places in 2613*...


but still no for 65 pointers also.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear prattech,
> 
> seeing your signature it is clear that 2613 have not moved by 2 days even (28th May to 31st May)
> 
> ...



True Sumdur, I wasn't expecting invitation predicating that lot of 60+ pointers would have accumulated from 5th Aug and you know places distribution among 189, 489 etc along with pro-rata.

60 pointers will have to wait long. :-(


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

ccham said:


> but still no for 65 pointers also.


yes, i was surprised with that too and asked roposh(65 pointer) to check his skillselect account.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

prattech said:


> That looks strange Roposh, did you check skillselect website by logging in ?


Yes I did. Its confirmed that I have not got the invitation.

Have you seen any 65 pointer with golden 6 occupation to get invitation in this round?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

roposh said:


> Yes I did. Its confirmed that I have not got the invitation.
> 
> Have you seen any 65 pointer with golden 6 occupation to get invitation in this round?
> 
> ...


nobody yet..


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

roposh said:


> Yes I did. Its confirmed that I have not got the invitation.
> 
> Have you seen any 65 pointer with golden 6 occupation to get invitation in this round?
> 
> ...


Are we saying that those who were supposed to get the invite in this round of 2nd sep should have received it by now?

If yes, then I can share I havent received it till now with 70 points ( applied in one of those 6 so called golden occupation)


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

roposh said:


> Yes I did. Its confirmed that I have not got the invitation.
> 
> Have you seen any 65 pointer with golden 6 occupation to get invitation in this round?
> 
> ...


really sad dear. i checked with another few forums but i couldn't find any 65 point holder who got invited. so the situation is so bad than we thought.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Are we saying that those who were supposed to get the invite in this round of 2nd sep should have received it by now?
> 
> If yes, then I can share I havent received it till now with 70 points ( applied in one of those 6 so called golden occupation)


ohh god  are you saying no invitation with 70 point also ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

prattech said:


> yes, i was surprised with that too and asked roposh(65 pointer) to check his skillselect account.


Hi all,

I am not disappointed as i expected already that i won't get a invte in this round. It seems to me that even people with 70 or 65 points need to wait for few rounds.
My current score that is 65 points did not yield an invite.

Hoping fr next round.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

roposh said:


> Yes I did. Its confirmed that I have not got the invitation.
> 
> Have you seen any 65 pointer with golden 6 occupation to get invitation in this round?
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy....

We all were shocked when u said No Invitation for 65 pointers as well.

Congrats for your sucess.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> So have you been invited already? If yes, then my congratulations
> 
> Sent from the future....


Ivetka got PR Grant on 8th August 2013 dude. Please check the signatures of the person before you post.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Are we saying that those who were supposed to get the invite in this round of 2nd sep should have received it by now?
> 
> If yes, then I can share I havent received it till now with 70 points ( applied in one of those 6 so called golden occupation)


Yes, 12:00 AM Australian time is when skillselect starts sending invites and with 10 or so minutes all will receive emails.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Are we saying that those who were supposed to get the invite in this round of 2nd sep should have received it by now?
> 
> If yes, then I can share I havent received it till now with 70 points ( applied in one of those 6 so called golden occupation)


That is so very bad for all of us. If 70 pointer has not got the invitation then it means no 65 or 60 was even close to getting invited in this round.

With 70 point I am sure you will get it in the next round but things are not looking good now for 65 and 60 pointers.

regrads
Roposh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not disappointed as i expected already that i won't get a invte in this round. It seems to me that even people with 70 or 65 points need to wait for few rounds.
> My current score that is 65 points did not yield an invite.
> ...


Hello,

Now let me make some thing. Is your occupation code is one within the 6 suspended golden occupation in August 19th round ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay no invitation.. it's a long wait again for the next round of invitations....


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Congrats buddy....
> 
> We all were shocked when u said No Invitation for 65 pointers as well.
> 
> ...


No Sumdur. I *DID NOT* get the invitation.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Are we saying that those who were supposed to get the invite in this round of 2nd sep should have received it by now?
> 
> If yes, then I can share I havent received it till now with 70 points ( applied in one of those 6 so called golden occupation)


I will have no surprise on your case before knowing your EOI submitted date. Please share the same.

Because, firstly, it also depends on the ranking based on the time of EOI submitted/date of effect. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

jre05 said:


> I will have no surprise on your case before knowing your EOI submitted date. Please share the same.
> 
> Because, firstly, it also depends on the ranking based on the time of EOI submitted/date of effect.
> 
> ...


Hi JR,

I submitted EOI on 22nd Aug.

GSR


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Now let me make some thing. Is your occupation code is one within the 6 suspended golden occupation in August 19th round ?
> 
> ...


Jr,

unfortunately, yes. I already knew that i wont be invited in this round.

See my sgnature below. My occupation is telecom engineering professional group.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

2339; 65 pts; 189; EOI submitted on Jul 30

Still don't know if I got the invitation as I have to wait for my agent to inform me.
Any 65er under this category got the invitation?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 22nd Aug.
> 
> GSR


Then no surprise on your case, and also, my predictions weren't so bad or wrong. 

This proves that, still the invites are based on date of submission of EOI as one of the main factor, irrespective of the points. That means, even if one has 70+ points and submitted EOI just few hours or days before but quite later than a guy with 65 or 60 or 70, he needs to wait until atleast 65 pointers and 70 are cleared.

There is also the possibility that, cut off date for 70 point inviters could be well before our EOI submitted date i.e Aug 22nd.

Maybe in two or three days when everyone share their timelines, we can get more clarity or upon next invitation round on 16th Sep.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Then no surprise on your case, and also, my predictions weren't so bad or wrong.
> 
> This proves that, still the invites are based on date of submission of EOI as one of the main factor, irrespective of the points. That means, even if one has 70+ points and submitted EOI just few hours or days before but quite later than a guy with 65 or 60 or 70, he needs to wait until atleast 65 pointers and 70 are cleared.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with your analysis. Read DIAC guidelines and Skillselect. First and foremost criteria for invitation is the point score and then comes the visa date of effect.

This means that a 70 pointer applicant has an outside edge over 65 pointer even if he submits the EOI later than the 65 pointers. However, that 70 pointer applicant will have the competition with other 70 pointers in the pool and among them the criteria of first come first serve i.e. earlier the date of effect rule shall be applied.

*Now the fact that a 70 pointer with date of effect of 22 aug hasnt got invitation means that NO 65 pointer applicant, in that particular occupation, would have got the invitation in this round.*

regards,
Roposh


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Then no surprise on your case, and also, my predictions weren't so bad or wrong.
> 
> This proves that, still the invites are based on date of submission of EOI as one of the main factor, irrespective of the points. That means, even if one has 70+ points and submitted EOI just few hours or days before but quite later than a guy with 65 or 60 or 70, he needs to wait until atleast 65 pointers and 70 are cleared.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

Soory to say that your analysis may be wrong at least for gsr's case. See, his occupation is Telecom engineering professional code tht 2633 that has only 4 invites per round fom 2nd sept, 2013. Te reason why he didn't get invite may be the fact that already there were people with 70+ points lodged EOI prior to his lodgement. Invitation round will surely takes place until the day it occurs. It means they first set the last date as 2nd septe, 2013 and then search for candidates with high scores such as 85, then 80 and then 75 and so on till they meet the cap for an occupation. Especailly this is applicable for 6 occpations following prorata scheme and 50-50 base. But, this is te case with other occupations as well. Candidates with less points will be put behind them and need to wait again. This is wht happened to GSR.

Hope in next round, he will be invited. But, again, the competition seems to be very tough fo those 6 occupations.

Comments please.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

roposh said:


> I don't agree with your analysis. Read DIAC guidelines and Skillselect. First and foremost criteria for invitation is the point score and then comes the visa date of effect.
> 
> This means that a 70 pointer applicant has an outside edge over 65 pointer even if he submits the EOI later than the 65 pointers. However, that 70 pointer applicant will have the competition with other 70 pointers in the pool and among them the criteria of first come first serve i.e. earlier the date of effect rule shall be applied.
> 
> ...


Roposh,

Yes, i do completely agree with you and this is what i have given for GSR's case.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Woohoooo! Got the invite!!!:whoo:

I am so high now - all my efforts - sleepless nights preparing for f...g IELTS, being humiliated by ex employers when asked reference letters , spending hard earned dollars were not in vain :clap2:


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

Timur said:


> Woohoooo! Got the invite!!!:whoo:
> 
> I am so high now - all my efforts - sleepless nights preparing for f...g IELTS, being humiliated by ex employers when asked reference letters , spending hard earned dollars were not in vain :clap2:


Congrats buddy


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Is there anybody who has been invited under 2611?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Jr,
> 
> unfortunately, yes. I already knew that i wont be invited in this round.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Then my predictions were fair. They haven't resumed 6 occupations invitations yet.

As if you can observe the wordings related to this in DIAC website, they have told, "they are looking" to accommodate 6 occupations in next round, however they haven't "confirmed" it. No harm.

We can know in sometime when official tidings are posted in DIAC website about the outcome of today's invitation in 3 or 4 business days.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

roposh said:


> I don't agree with your analysis. Read DIAC guidelines and Skillselect. First and foremost criteria for invitation is the point score and then comes the visa date of effect.
> 
> This means that a 70 pointer applicant has an outside edge over 65 pointer even if he submits the EOI later than the 65 pointers. However, that 70 pointer applicant will have the competition with other 70 pointers in the pool and among them the criteria of first come first serve i.e. earlier the date of effect rule shall be applied.
> 
> ...


Hello Roposh,

Well I see it this way: Since the number of applicants with 75 or 80 or 70 would be apparently very less when compared to 65 or 60, it appears to us like, they get invited first. I understand your point on higher points preference, but when the total number of invitations itself is very low and in single digits based on pro rata, obviously 75 or 70 will definitely get an invite compared to a 65 or 60. 

Apart from that, other factors also matters a lot for sending an invite, atleast from this invitation round. But those factors, we need to know, which is possible only after two or three rounds from now, as DIAC hasn't published any information on that yet. In fact, the 6 occupations information from DIAC is also not very clear and also evidenced that, so far, atleast in our forum, 2613 and Telecom applicant's haven't got an invite.

So, the point which you say that is given in DIAC website about first preference to higher pointers, can be viewed in this way as well.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Soory to say that your analysis may be wrong at least for gsr's case. See, his occupation is Telecom engineering professional code tht 2633 that has only 4 invites per round fom 2nd sept, 2013. Te reason why he didn't get invite may be the fact that already there were people with 70+ points lodged EOI prior to his lodgement. Invitation round will surely takes place until the day it occurs. It means they first set the last date as 2nd septe, 2013 and then search for candidates with high scores such as 85, then 80 and then 75 and so on till they meet the cap for an occupation. Especailly this is applicable for 6 occpations following prorata scheme and 50-50 base. But, this is te case with other occupations as well. Candidates with less points will be put behind them and need to wait again. This is wht happened to GSR.
> 
> ...


Hello sathiyaseelan,

I agree with you, so true. But my point is, apparently 80, 75 and 70 pointers will be very less in number, in fact in single digit or the lowest possible number in single digit. So it appears to us like, they will be preferred first. Of course, i do not deny that, they are, but it is due to less number of applicants with such highest scores and then again on ranking if there were competition within such high scorers as you rightly said and also pointed by Roposh.

Probably, when the results are out in few days in DIAC website, we ll have better clarity.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

*Waiting for Invite*

Dear All,

Looks like no one from 26111 got invite. I had lodged EoI on 27-5-2013 with 60 points & updated on 31-8-2013 with 70 points. I did not receive invite in this round. 

Anyone in Business Analyst occupation got in this round?


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Roposh,
> 
> Well I see it this way: Since the number of applicants with 75 or 80 or 70 would be apparently very less when compared to 65 or 60, it appears to us like, they get invited first. I understand your point on higher points preference, but when the total number of invitations itself is very low and in single digits based on pro rata, obviously 75 or 70 will definitely get an invite compared to a 65 or 60.
> 
> ...


The OP is under 2339 which is one of the 6 occupations, he has 75 points (posted his score in another thread), submitted his EOI mid August and he received an invitation today.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Timur said:


> Woohoooo! Got the invite!!!:whoo:
> 
> I am so high now - all my efforts - sleepless nights preparing for f...g IELTS, being humiliated by ex employers when asked reference letters , spending hard earned dollars were not in vain :clap2:


Hello Timur,

Congratulations. Rock on.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

amoughnieh said:


> The OP is under 2339 which is one of the 6 occupations, he has 75 points (posted his score in another thread), submitted his EOI mid August and he received an invitation today.


Hello amoughnieh,

That is really good to hear. Certainly the highly competitive 2613 code people are not invited (looks like).

By the way, may I know the full form of OP please ? I see this acronym in various thread and I googled, however, didn't found any that is pertained to the discussions here. 

Best regards
JR


----------



## jb94115 (Jul 22, 2013)

amit.sasca said:


> Guys , any update on the 2nd Sept round of invitation for Oz PR.
> 
> Hoping think they will not continue their cap on the selected occupations as they did in the previous round and everyone will be invited.
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 16th aug with 75pts.:fingerscrossed:


I received my invitation today, I am in the Other Engineering Professionals occupation, and submitted my EOI 30 August with 80 pts (submitted it with 60 points 18 July, but it became clear in August that 60 wouldn't be good enough, so I took the IELTS test). I would think you would have gotten an invitation as well with 75 points - good luck!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

*Sep 2 Invite Round*

All the best to all who are waiting for invite in tomorrows round


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello amoughnieh,
> 
> That is really good to hear. Certainly the highly competitive 2613 code people are not invited (looks like).
> 
> ...


Hi JR,

OP stands for Original Poster, the person who opened the thread.

Regards,
Ali


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

8rash said:


> Is there anybody who has been invited under 2611?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey, 

I also submitted for 2611 occupation with 65 points on 9 August 2013 ,

I also did not receive invite..  

Regards, 
Pearl


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

jb94115 said:


> I received my invitation today, I am in the Other Engineering Professionals occupation, and submitted my EOI 30 August with 80 pts (submitted it with 60 points 18 July, but it became clear in August that 60 wouldn't be good enough, so I took the IELTS test). I would think you would have gotten an invitation as well with 75 points - good luck!


Congrats JB.
Looks like the competition is very high under this occupation, I'm under the same category but with 65 pts. I don't think I received an invitation, I'll have to wait for my agent to confirm it though.

Good luck

Ali


----------



## handsomeguy (Aug 28, 2013)

*Subclass 489-University Lecturer EOI Submitted on 19 August*

I have applied EOI on 19 August 2013 under Subclass 489 University Lecturer.I m also waiting for invitation...Hope so in 2nd September Invitation round


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

jb94115 said:


> I received my invitation today, I am in the Other Engineering Professionals occupation, and submitted my EOI 30 August with 80 pts (submitted it with 60 points 18 July, but it became clear in August that 60 wouldn't be good enough, so I took the IELTS test). I would think you would have gotten an invitation as well with 75 points - good luck!


Holy mother of god... How'd you manage to score 80? Far out man... I'm sure glad I got in when I got in. I wouldn't have been able to compete with the likes of you for sure haha. Oh by the way dude whats your occupation? I'm a Biomedical Engineer (233913); I did my undergrads here in australia and even then I could only manage to scrape the bare minimum pass mark of 60 haha.

Sent from the future....


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Timur said:


> Woohoooo! Got the invite!!!:whoo:
> 
> I am so high now - all my efforts - sleepless nights preparing for f...g IELTS, being humiliated by ex employers when asked reference letters , spending hard earned dollars were not in vain :clap2:


Timur,

Finally hardwork paid you. Congratulations and best wishes for rest of the process. I hope that the dollars you spent for IELTS, skills assessment can be earned in a month there in aussy.

So, keep on posting your status so that others can be benefitted from your experience.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

amoughnieh said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> OP stands for Original Poster, the person who opened the thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks amoughnieh.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## yjv (Sep 1, 2013)

I received an invitation to apply for the visa on 2nd Sep. 
Details: IELTS June 08 - 7.5/9/7.5/7.5 || ACS applied-May 29/received-Aug 23 || Points 70 || made EOI on Aug 26 || Skill 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congrats everyone,,


Yes i already got grant,, but went through same so und. all of your pain. 

Just to add, the prediction cant be 100% from this forum as there are many people who never visited this forum. When we got invited onlymaybe 20 of us from 900 was on this forum and did chat about the invites,, very hard to judge what competition is out there,,,but best luck anyway!


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Any 261112 people get an invite? Waiting for my agent to get in to find out if I did...


----------



## amit.sasca (Aug 24, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> I think this is the timeframe:
> 
> amit.sa***	2339	75	16-Aug-13	2-Sep-13	189 *6-occup
> 
> ...


That's right..thanks


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi jimjimmer, 

Have you been invited ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## batrav2 (Sep 2, 2013)

I submitted EOI for 261313 with 65 pts. No invitation yet


----------



## batrav2 (Sep 2, 2013)

I submitted EOI for 261313 with 65 pts on 10th Aug. No invitation yet


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

batrav2 said:


> I submitted EOI for 261313 with 65 pts on 10th Aug. No invitation yet


When you submitetd the EOI, please inform the date. There is a thread where we have listed all the 261313 applicant.

Please register in that thread.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

yjv said:


> I received an invitation to apply for the visa on 2nd Sep.
> Details: IELTS June 08 - 7.5/9/7.5/7.5 || ACS applied-May 29/received-Aug 23 || Points 70 || made EOI on Aug 26 || Skill 261313 Software Engineer


Congrats.... Aug 26 EOI submission for 261313 and invite within 5 days is really a achievement.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

8rash said:


> Hi jimjimmer,
> 
> Have you been invited ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi 8rash,

No, no invite here either. 

Actually I had more news from my agent today as well where DIAC have confirmed they will be applying the ACS "Deeming Date" to all applications so I am now withdrawing my EOI altogether and reapplying for assessment as a Sys Admin to go for State Sponsorship. 

Previously we thought my 4 years work experience in Australia would be assessable (even the part before the ACS skilled date) but under the new rule it seems that it would just be a waste of time/money.

So back to the start for me - the wait begins again...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ivetka233 said:


> Congrats everyone,,
> 
> 
> Yes i already got grant,, but went through same so und. all of your pain.
> ...


Ivetka,

Many congratulations to you for achieving such a wonderful milestone!

Really you should be proud of this. I wish you a dream fulfilling career and personal life in Australia. I am happy for you.

Keep in touch with me.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

*system admin and system analyst* r put on same categories considered or not????
I lodged 489 1 months ago, but still no news from EOI??


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> *system admin and system analyst* r put on same categories considered or not????
> I lodged 489 1 months ago, but still no news from EOI??


They are assessed under 2 different codes, but my roles have fallen somewhere between the two anyway so should be able to re-assessed fairly easily.

Sorry don't know much about the 489 process...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

system admin is affected by state SS??


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi jimjimmer , 

What does the ACS deeming date mean.? Does this mean who ever has finished their ACS first would be invited first irrespective of the points? 

But why do you have to go through the entire process again?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

8rash said:


> Hi jimjimmer ,
> 
> What does the ACS deeming date mean.? Does this mean who ever has finished their ACS first would be invited first irrespective of the points?
> 
> ...


By deeming date I mean the Skilled Date that the ACS determines. ACS said I was "skilled" from November 2012 when actually I have positively assessed experience going back to 2000. We thought I could get in claiming for 3 years experience as I have been working for over 3 years in one job in Oz, but DIAC have confirmed they are now working purely to the ACS "Skilled Date".

I am now in a situation where I will only have 60 points in Nov 2013 which realistically isn't going to get me an invite as a Systems Analyst, so now going for reassessment as a System Admin in order to get a 190 with NSW SS and get me back up to 65 points.

A long winded process and may not work for everyone (including me!) so please don't take this as advice as I am not an agent, only speaking from my own personal experience.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

where DIAC officially announce news about skilled date f ACS?? send me ref


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> system admin is affected by state SS??


No System Admin is still eligible for SS - certainly with NSW anyway.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Wt a vulsheet matter is,, ACS gives me skill date after my last qualification.... but my 4 yr experience was after my first qualification..

Even NSW approves sponsorship of system admin code... but I am afraid about DIAC will refuse not to consider experience prior to ACS skill date?

then why NSW approves sponsorship??


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi jimjimmer, 

That was a quick response. Thank u. So in your case ACS had accessed from nov 2000 but they just considered from nov 2012?

What about the ACS results which have considered all the experiences as relevant experience last year? My ACS happened last dec and they have considered all the experience. Any idea if Diac is going to reduce 2 years or they are going to consider ACS given output?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not in a position to give you advice on how to proceed here as our circumstances may differ, but this is what I was forwarded earlier on the DIAC clarification regarding the skilled date:

16.3 When is an applicant skilled
An applicant is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers the person to be skilled in the nominated occupation:

• *If a skills assessment provides a date at which the assessing authority is of the view that the applicant became ‘skilled’, case officers must ensure that any claimed employment experience under Schedule 6D took place from this date and not earlier.*
• The date on which an applicant becomes ‘skilled’ may be different from the date that an assessing authority finds that the person meets their requirement for a suitable skills assessment. For example, an assessing authority may issue a suitable skills assessment on the basis of attainment of a tertiary qualification but may require a period of post qualification work experience before considering an applicant ‘skilled’ for the purpose of employment points.


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Wt a vulsheet matter is,, ACS gives me skill date after my last qualification.... but my 4 yr experience was after my first qualification..
> 
> Even NSW approves sponsorship of system admin code... but I am afraid about DIAC will refuse not to consider experience prior to ACS skill date?
> 
> then why NSW approves sponsorship??


Yep I fully agree, its a ridiculous situation. 

This is without a doubt the most frustrating process I have ever been through.


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

That was a real quick response again. Thank you so much 
This invitation round we haven't heard of anybody being invited under 2611. Not sure what the real situation again here is. You might jut wait n see before withdrawing u r eoi .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mirval (Aug 31, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> All New Invites,,all the best in excited waiting LONG time for your GRANTS!


Hi,
May I please ask what kind of relationship documents did you submit ?

Many Thanks.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> I'm not in a position to give you advice on how to proceed here as our circumstances may differ, but this is what I was forwarded earlier on the DIAC clarification regarding the skilled date:
> 
> 16.3 When is an applicant skilled
> An applicant is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers the person to be skilled in the nominated occupation:
> ...


And what about those for whom there is "No skilled date" as per ACS report before April 2013 ? Remember, ACS report is valid for 2 years and hence not considering the old report is unwise.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## parani (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone got invite for 2613 with 65 points VISA 189? Still I am waiting for the invite...

Thanks
Parani

ACS: + / Occupation: 2613 / Point Score: 65 / IELTS: L-8.5 R-8.0 W-7.0 S-8.0 / EOI: 24/08/2013 / Waiting for invitation


----------



## yjv (Sep 1, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Congrats.... Aug 26 EOI submission for 261313 and invite within 5 days is really a achievement.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Thanks Sumdur. I wasn't expecting an invitation this early, but I believe points made a difference. 

I wish all the best to others on this thread and forum. I am sure its just a matter of time. A good friend of mine applied for EOI in June with 60 points and received invitation in July. So there is hope for all. (In fact it was him who motivated me to start the process and I followed in his footsteps.)


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

parani said:


> Anyone got invite for 2613 with 65 points VISA 189? Still I am waiting for the invite...
> 
> Thanks
> Parani
> ...


*aashu4uiit got today.*

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS

Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13),SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS

ACK:15-7-13 ; invitation received on 2nd sep 2013


----------



## parani (Aug 29, 2013)

aashu4uiit,

Congradz!!! All the best for your next move


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Managed to pass a milestone. Got an invite under 233512 )


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

dragonfly21 said:


> Managed to pass a milestone. Got an invite under 233512 )


Good dragon.

Congrats for the invitation and wishes for the rest of the immigration process.

Hope luck and hard-work will kiss your chin very soon.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Saathiya.

Its been a turbulent ride so far and I pray to God that DIAC has no more nasty surprises.


----------



## kgd87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Congratulaitons all ppl. who are in the 2nd Sept'13 club...

Yes!!!!...Invited to apply for 189...now the real process begins 
Gud I can update my signature within 10 days 

All the best....

regards,
kgd87


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

O my god so many didnt get invite,, why?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

dragonfly21 said:


> Managed to pass a milestone. Got an invite under 233512 )


Hi mate

Congrats for the invitation..
how many points you scored and how long you waited to get an invitation?

BTW good luck for the future process!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

i applied on 4th aug and got invite on 5th aug with 65 points for 2613..dont know why people r not getting invite with 65 points


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

AmitKumar02 said:


> i applied on 4th aug and got invite on 5th aug with 65 points for 2613..dont know why people r not getting invite with 65 points


Feel happy for you man, you escaped in just border date, great thing, else we never know what's going on inside DIAC for 2613. You are truly lucky. (Right time, right place and right things was a coincidence for you and that I termed lucky).

All the best for your application.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## lifeisajourney (Sep 3, 2013)

*EOI applied 21st Aug*

I submitted EOI for 261312 on 21st Aug with 65 points.
Not received the invitation yet


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

yjv said:


> I received an invitation to apply for the visa on 2nd Sep.
> Details: IELTS June 08 - 7.5/9/7.5/7.5 || ACS applied-May 29/received-Aug 23 || Points 70 || made EOI on Aug 26 || Skill 261313 Software Engineer


Hi,

Which visa subclass did u apply for ?


----------



## yjv (Sep 1, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which visa subclass did u apply for ?


Sorry, I should have mentioned that it was for 189.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Congrats for the invitation..
> how many points you scored and how long you waited to get an invitation?
> ...


Thanks...... score 65 waited for 3 days


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

yjv said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned that it was for 189.


Thanks..


What do u guys reckon the time for EOI will be for 70 points 261312 for subclass 489 (Family Sponsored)?


----------



## vishalvigg (Sep 3, 2013)

roposh said:


> I didn't get the invite in this round although my chances were huge.
> 
> *EOI Submitted for 261312 with 65 points on Aug 10 2013.*
> 
> ...


Hi Roposh

I have applied on the same day as you did with 60 points. I don't think that I will get invitation at all with this numbers of points.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi anyone got invite for Telecom Engineer ?


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

Seniors..Were there any invites for 60/65 pointers in 2nd september round for 2613 for Visa 189..


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

yaarhoreen said:


> Seniors..Were there any invites for 60/65 pointers in 2nd september round for 2613 for Visa 189..


the only evidence in all fourm is that 10th Aug 2613 is not invited. that is all.. most likely, 5th 6th 7th 8th 65pointers should be invited. however, there are not in this forum


----------



## shivrajar (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone with 233611 got their Invi ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi anyone got invite for Telecom Engineer ?


Hi ak,

I am from Telecom network engineering occupation (263312) and i was waiting for invitation on 2nd September, but was disappointed to some extent.

When you lodged your EOI with how many points?

Seems to me that there is a huge competition for our occupation in particular.

Hoping for next round,

Wam regards,
Sathiya


----------



## MattJoe (Sep 4, 2013)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Looks like no one from 26111 got invite. I had lodged EoI on 27-5-2013 with 60 points & updated on 31-8-2013 with 70 points. I did not receive invite in this round.
> 
> Anyone in Business Analyst occupation got in this round?


Hi,

Same situation for me. I am in 261112 System analyst. I had lodged EOI on 24-06-2013 with 60 points & updated on 30-08-2013 with 70 points. I did not receive invite in this round.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

MattJoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same situation for me. I am in 261112 System analyst. I had lodged EOI on 24-06-2013 with 60 points & updated on 30-08-2013 with 70 points. I did not receive invite in this round.
> 
> ...


2611 could be really bad then. even 70 points u have to wait. however, you should recieve the invitation next round or the round after. 70 points should be very safe.


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

MattJoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same situation for me. I am in 261112 System analyst. I had lodged EOI on 24-06-2013 with 60 points & updated on 30-08-2013 with 70 points. I did not receive invite in this round.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

What did you have to do to get additional points? Do you have an IELTS score of 8 to get 20 points?

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*261311 - 60 Points - EOI 18-July-13*

Hi there,

I think its going to be tough for 60 pointers in 261311.

When is the report expected to publish online, so we know how many places did the list move?

Thanks

B


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

yes, 261311 EOI 18-July-13 - 60 Points


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

the queue is very long now, even for 65 pointers in 2613 we have to wait around 3-4 round to clear the current queue.


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

Any 261112 got invites?


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

amandawilliams said:


> Any 261112 got invites?


'i saw someone in this forum with 70 points applied on 30 aug did not get invited.

what is points and date?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

any software engineers got invite?


----------



## midhunnellore (Aug 27, 2013)

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	9/08/2013
10.44 pm (CUTOFF IS 65 NOW???)


Doe this mean its curtains for 60 pointers ???


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

midhunnellore said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	9/08/2013
> 10.44 pm (CUTOFF IS 65 NOW???)
> 
> 
> Doe this mean its curtains for 60 pointers ???


yes it is 65 points now...r u 11th aug 65points? you'll be the next round then.


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

**



midhunnellore said:


> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	9/08/2013
> 10.44 pm (CUTOFF IS 65 NOW???)
> 
> 
> Doe this mean its curtains for 60 pointers ???



What this mean is till 9th Aug, there were enough application with at least 65 pointer to exhaust 2613. no wonder not a single invite for a 60 pointer. this is because of no invite in 19th aug round.
In 16th sep round what 60 pointers can expect is..
65 pointers from 9th Aug till 2nd Sep + new 65 pointers and above from 2nd Sep till 15th Sep mid night.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

anhalim said:


> What this mean is till 9th Aug, there were enough application with at least 65 pointer to exhaust 2613. no wonder not a single invite for a 60 pointer. this is because of no invite in 19th aug round.
> In 16th sep round what 60 pointers can expect is..
> 65 pointers from 9th Aug till 2nd Sep + new 65 pointers and above from 2nd Sep till 15th Sep mid night.


that sound really bad  mean time i think 489 eois will get affect most badly though !


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

anhalim said:


> What this mean is till 9th Aug, there were enough application with at least 65 pointer to exhaust 2613. no wonder not a single invite for a 60 pointer. this is because of no invite in 19th aug round.
> In 16th sep round what 60 pointers can expect is..
> 65 pointers from 9th Aug till 2nd Sep + new 65 pointers and above from 2nd Sep till 15th Sep mid night.


I am just assuming here, feel free to correct my numbers. I am a 60 pointer waiting from 18th July & nothing much to do except attempt another IELTS to boost my points. 

*2613 Software and Applications Programmers	Quota 4800	Allocated 1419
*
So balance remaining is 3381 & divide this by 2 because only half available for 189 & Regional. Which is 1690 divide that by remaining 19 rounds, which is 88. Now Regional has an average of 10% so looks like 80 positions will allocated each round.

Now if someone has details on the Occupation ceiling status for 5th August round, we could compare that with the current allocations for 2613 to estimate the number of 65/70 pointers who could be competing for 16th September round.

So if there is a general average of 80+ applicants with 65+ points, all 60 pointers should stop waiting & look for alternates.

I would welcome suggestions if someone can correct this & give some directions to 60 pointers like me. Because on 5th August round, it all seemed like smooth sailing before they hit us with pro-rate policy. 

Cheers

B


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

lovebt said:


> I am just assuming here, feel free to correct my numbers. I am a 60 pointer waiting from 18th July & nothing much to do except attempt another IELTS to boost my points.
> 
> *2613 Software and Applications Programmers	Quota 4800	Allocated 1419
> *
> ...


u r perfectly right,except the actual number is 86 seats every round. all we can say is 65 points is safe for now. and 60 pointers have to wait unless less 65 and above enter the pool or they change the rule.


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> u r perfectly right,except the actual number is 86 seats every round. all we can say is 65 points is safe for now. and 60 pointers have to wait unless less 65 and above enter the pool or they change the rule.


Some more estimates!

News | Iscah I gather from here that after 15 July invitations, 2613 has given up 86 positions. Since 3467 positions were available at the time of 5th August invitation round and today there are 3381. So given the traffic of new 65+ applications from 5th August till 2nd September can be estimated to be in the range of 86. So I am assuming that the average 65+ point applications for 2613 each round is approximately 43 and available positions is 86. 

It's just an estimate, we will know in the 16th Sept round, if any 60 pointers after 28th May get invites. 

Seniors / others pls. correct the numbers......


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

What do you guys think the chances for a 65er under 2339 category, 189 visa to Get picked in A future round? I submitted my EOI on July 30.

On August 5 round the date of effect was July 25 for 65, for this round it's April 5 for 75.

I'm a bit confused here, how come on August 5 the date of effect for 65 was July 25 (which implies that anyone with 65 and higher till that date should be already invited) while the latest report says that people with 75 pts who applied before April 5 were invited for this round, these should have already been invited by August 5's round, according to the previous report.

Please someone explain


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

reports are published for 2nd round


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

lovebt said:


> Some more estimates!
> 
> News | Iscah I gather from here that after 15 July invitations, 2613 has given up 86 positions. Since 3467 positions were available at the time of 5th August invitation round and today there are 3381. So given the traffic of new 65+ applications from 5th August till 2nd September can be estimated to be in the range of 86. So I am assuming that the average 65+ point applications for 2613 each round is approximately 43 and available positions is 86.
> 
> ...


you r a bit over optimistic, 65 and more pointers probably slightly bigger or very close to 86 seats...which means 60 pointers's chances are very small...... but lots of factors can affect this, (acs are becoming slower....lots of people r using old formmat letter and now their experience gets cutted). we can not really give a estimation. 

only thing i am sure as long as you have 65 points in pocket,you r fine with 2613.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

amoughnieh said:


> What do you guys think the chances for a 65er under 2339 category, 189 visa to Get picked in A future round? I submitted my EOI on July 30.
> 
> On August 5 round the date of effect was July 25 for 65, for this round it's April 5 for 75.
> 
> ...


let me tell you why,....the fact is all ur 4 seats went to 489..and the date shows April 5 for 75， is because next elgiable person with highest points is 75. and April 5 for 75 is the very last 75 pointer.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

> The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 2 September 2013 invitation round were as follows:
> 
> Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
> 
> ...


I don't get it, so for 2613 the cutoff is 65 from now on ?


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

mjamal14 said:


> I don't get it, so for 2613 the cutoff is 65 from now on ?


the cut off is dynamic, it depends on how many people in the pool and how many invitations they allow each round.
now it is 65 points..and the chance that it can go back to 60 is small in short term.


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> I don't get it, so for 2613 the cutoff is 65 from now on ?


No, what is means is people with 65 points or more with visa effect date of 9th August 13 or before that were invited. Others who applied after that date or with points lower then 65, will have a chance in the next round.

It includes people who applied with 60 points before 9th August, who will stay in the que. It also includes everybody who applied after 9th August.... 60points 65 points or whatever points they have.


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi there, 

What did the CO ask for exactly? Proof of?

Thanks

B


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> let me tell you why,....the fact is all ur 4 seats went to 489..and the date shows April 5 for 75， is because next elgiable person with highest points is 75. and April 5 for 75 is the very last 75 pointer.


How did you know 4 seats went to 489 only?
I get this, but the main point of my post is that how come the date of effect for 75 in this round is on April 5, while in the previous round, the date of effect for 65 was July 25, which means people with 75 should already be invited in the previous round up to July 25!


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

amoughnieh said:


> How did you know 4 seats went to 489 only?
> I get this, but the main point of my post is that how come the date of effect for 75 in this round is on April 5, while in the previous round, the date of effect for 65 was July 25, which means people with 75 should already be invited in the previous round up to July 25!


note: the guy with 75 points on April 5 is the last one who have 75 points and get invited. the next person after 5th aug, has 75 points and waiting. it gives u a indication that u need 75 points.


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> you r a bit over optimistic, 65 and more pointers probably slightly bigger or very close to 86 seats...which means 60 pointers's chances are very small...... but lots of factors can affect this, (acs are becoming slower....lots of people r using old formmat letter and now their experience gets cutted). we can not really give a estimation.
> 
> only thing i am sure as long as you have 65 points in pocket,you r fine with 2613.


Personally I am competing with 60 pointer applications from 28th May to 18th July. For any possible 60 point seats that open up in next few rounds. 

August 5 round, had several 60 point applications processed. But that was before pro-rate. Anyways I am still contemplating on IELTS, my lowest score is 7.5 and I am not too sure if I can secure 8.00 in all on my next attempt. If I do, I increase my chances substantially but I am afraid I will rejoin the pool with a new Visa date of effect.

Since I am on the border I might as well wait instead of attempting another IELTS. I can at least wait till 16th Sept. If there are any 60 pointers on that invitation round, I have a hope. Otherwise all us 60 pointers need to work to secure more points. 

Good luck!


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> note: the guy with 75 points on April 5 is the last one who have 75 points and get invited. the next person after 5th aug, has 75 points and waiting. it gives u a indication that u need 75 points.


65 until July 25 were invited on August 5, why wasn't that guy with 75 who submitted his EOI on April 5 invited on August 5? 75 has higher priority than 65, so 65 shouldn't have been invited before clearing 75 who applied months before him/her!

Please tell me if I'm missing anything


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

lovebt said:


> Personally I am competing with 60 pointer applications from 28th May to 18th July. For any possible 60 point seats that open up in next few rounds.
> 
> August 5 round, had several 60 point applications processed. But that was before pro-rate. Anyways I am still contemplating on IELTS, my lowest score is 7.5 and I am not too sure if I can secure 8.00 in all on my next attempt. If I do, I increase my chances substantially but I am afraid I will rejoin the pool with a new Visa date of effect.
> 
> ...


ur mark is aldeady awesome man, you can wait another 2 or 3 round then decide.if u can also have a close look at nsw websites they are likely to reopen.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

amoughnieh said:


> 65 until July 25 were invited on August 5, why wasn't that guy with 75 who submitted his EOI on April 5 invited on August 5? 75 has higher priority than 65, so 65 shouldn't have been invited before clearing 75 who applied months before him/her!
> 
> Please tell me if I'm missing anything


u misunderstand something, the person is invited in april, the thing is he or she is the last 75 pointers...and the next one is going to be 75 pointers..


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

they may update something on monday... it shows message in website


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

jayptl said:


> they may update something on monday... it shows message in website


link?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

In one of 6 occupation shows even Januar,,,??


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> you r a bit over optimistic, 65 and more pointers probably slightly bigger or very close to 86 seats...which means 60 pointers's chances are very small...... but lots of factors can affect this, (acs are becoming slower....lots of people r using old formmat letter and now their experience gets cutted). we can not really give a estimation.
> 
> only thing i am sure as long as you have 65 points in pocket,you r fine with 2613.


I think the cut-off of 2nd Sept are quite stretched, the round was after 27 days for the golden 6 occupations.

I think 60 pointers will get the chance in latter part of the year provided DIAC continues with 2 rounds per month. 

If they cut it to one round (which I hope they will NOT) then we all 60 pointers have to look for other ways.

Regards,
sumdur:fingerscrossed:


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

ivetka233 said:


> In one of 6 occupation shows even Januar,,,??


yes......................which i strongly doubt there is no invitation issued in this round ..and occupied by 489 visa.


----------



## kaurivneet (Aug 20, 2013)

Can somebody please explain for 2611 category???
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75	23/08/2013 

Any 65 pointer who received an invite under this category for 189, please mention your EOI submission date.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

kaurivneet said:


> Can somebody please explain for 2611 category???
> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75	23/08/2013
> 
> Any 65 pointer who received an invite under this category for 189, please mention your EOI submission date.


i am sorry not a single one for 65 pointers at this round. given the fact that only ten seats for one round..the competition is extremely tough. i do not have any thoughts in 2611 .but if u can be reviewed for 2613 and get 65 points u will be invited soon.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

*Any Hope to get invited with 60 points for ICT Business Analyst - 261111*

Hi,

Any hope with 60 points 'ICT Business Analyst - 261111'.

I have applied on july 21 under 189 category. 

Worried :sad:


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi rroz,

I am sailing in the same boat too.. We have applied on 24 July with 60 points too.. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

oh...

i m really worried....after seeing this pro rota thing...there are always chances for people who have higher points to get picked up even though they have applied/updated EOI recently.


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi,
I am applying under the occupation Electronic Enginner(2334) and just noiticed that the occupation ceiling has been reduced to 180 from 420.. Is this a system error as the department sadi there will be no changes to ceiling values. None of the other 5 highly demanding occupations have their ceiling values changed. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## siddarthv84 (Jul 16, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> Hi,
> I am applying under the occupation Electronic Enginner(2334) and just noiticed that the occupation ceiling has been reduced to 180 from 420.. Is this a system error as the department sadi there will be no changes to ceiling values. None of the other 5 highly demanding occupations have their ceiling values changed. Can anyone help me with this?


It came as a rude shock to me too ! I was more than surprised to see it reduced to 180. 
After August 19th, there were approx 260 invitations available. If half of them have been reserved for state sponsorship, we should have 130. I think its a system error. The other occupations remain unchanged. 

By the way ... when have you submitted your EOI ? MIne on June 10th with 60 for 2334. I am hoping to sit for IELTS to boost my score to 70.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

here they published september 2 result. they have covered 65 pointer until 9th aug for 2613.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

rroz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any hope with 60 points 'ICT Business Analyst - 261111'.
> 
> ...


ur chances nearly equal to 0 in next couple of months ..


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

btkarthikram said:


> Hi,
> I am applying under the occupation Electronic Enginner(2334) and just noiticed that the occupation ceiling has been reduced to 180 from 420.. Is this a system error as the department sadi there will be no changes to ceiling values. None of the other 5 highly demanding occupations have their ceiling values changed. Can anyone help me with this?


system error. happened before


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

siddarthv84 said:


> It came as a rude shock to me too ! I was more than surprised to see it reduced to 180.
> After August 19th, there were approx 260 invitations available. If half of them have been reserved for state sponsorship, we should have 130. I think its a system error. The other occupations remain unchanged.
> 
> By the way ... when have you submitted your EOI ? MIne on June 10th with 60 for 2334. I am hoping to sit for IELTS to boost my score to 70.


it is a good idea to boost to 70..60 is too weak in the pool.


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> system error. happened before


thanks... u r a star!!


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

siddarthv84 said:


> It came as a rude shock to me too ! I was more than surprised to see it reduced to 180.
> After August 19th, there were approx 260 invitations available. If half of them have been reserved for state sponsorship, we should have 130. I think its a system error. The other occupations remain unchanged.
> 
> By the way ... when have you submitted your EOI ? MIne on June 10th with 60 for 2334. I am hoping to sit for IELTS to boost my score to 70.


Yes I am thinkng abt that as well. but I've had a few freinds who studied with me with 60 points get their invite about 3 or 4 months after they submitted EOI.. IELTS is a good idea but I have tried it more time than I can keeptrack of but everytime get 7.5 in writing.. Easliy get 8 and above in others..


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> ur chances nearly equal to 0 in next couple of months ..


Hi, 

What about people with 65 points in 2611 category?? Is there any hope in next couple of months?? 

Thanks, 
Pearl


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this forum therefore asking very basic ques so please pardon if these have been answered already. I am looking for applying to ACS and in the process of gathering information. 
As you might be aware that in an IT company the responsibilities you perform can be different from company designation. I have gone through the below roles as per my company designations:

Software Engineer
Senior Software Engineer
Tech Analyst
Tech Lead (presently)

but in realty played the below roles

SE
SSE
TA/TL 
TL/Business Systems Analyst/Project Manager
TL/Project Manager (Presently)

My questions is what should I show to ACS. The first one or the second one? 
What I will get from my company I think is the present role (TL) and the total experience I have on the company letterhead. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

Pearl Komal said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about people with 65 points in 2611 category?? Is there any hope in next couple of months??
> 
> ...


you do have a chance...denpends on ur cutoff date... but if u r not in a rush..after the cellings reset 65 points will be very easy.


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> you do have a chance...denpends on ur cutoff date... but if u r not in a rush..after the cellings reset 65 points will be very easy.


Hi,

I submitted my eoi for the same on 9 August 2013.

I was wondering, since all the invites are send for only 75 pointers wouldn't it be difficult for 65 pointers like me?

Thanks, 
Pearl


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

Pearl Komal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my eoi for the same on 9 August 2013.
> 
> ...


this round is very specific, given the fact that no invitation issued in 19th aug, there are 27 days in between. so it is really hard to predict for 2611 as the number is only 10, can be easily affected and vary round to round.

i am 2613, and it is more predictable than 2611 as 86 seats available per round.


----------



## CaptainR (Sep 5, 2013)

Just thought I'd say hello, I also received an invite on the 2nd September and had my application in by the 5th. I had 65 points and had applied for EOI on the 20th August.


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

CaptainR said:


> Just thought I'd say hello, I also received an invite on the 2nd September and had my application in by the 5th. I had 65 points and had applied for EOI on the 20th August.


Hi,

Congrats.. 
For which occupation did you apply? 

Thanks, 
Pearl


----------



## CaptainR (Sep 5, 2013)

Pearl Komal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats..
> For which occupation did you apply?
> ...


Ships Master 231213


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

CaptainR said:


> Ships Master 231213


Yaay Marine master, interesting in the planet!

Best regards,
JR


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Can anyone explain me the skillselect invitation to apply results . When it says :

2613 -- Software and Applications Programmers -- 65 -- 9/08/2013 10.44 pm 

What does that mean ? Does it mean :

1)All 65 pointers in the said category have been invited based on application date before (9/08/2013 10.44 pm)

2) From now on only 65 points will be considered as minimum for this category?

3)Would 60 pointers have got any invitation in this round?

4)Any idea from when the 60 pointers are on hold for 2613 category?


----------



## huythanhv2 (Mar 13, 2013)

misguided said:


> Can anyone explain me the skillselect invitation to apply results . When it says :
> 
> 2613 -- Software and Applications Programmers -- 65 -- 9/08/2013 10.44 pm
> 
> What does that mean ?


It means that in order to get invited in that round, you will need to have a minimum of 65 points AND apply on/before 9/08/2013 10.44 pm

There is no way to predict what would happen in the next round as we don't know any information about people that applied (how many points they have).


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

huythanhv2 said:


> It means that in order to get invited in that round, you will need to have a minimum of 65 points AND apply on/before 9/08/2013 10.44 pm
> 
> There is no way to predict what would happen in the next round as we don't know any information about people that applied (how many points they have).


Thanks for the clarification mate. Would you know of any instances where they have gone back on points? i.e. from 65 tp 60 or likewise?


----------



## huythanhv2 (Mar 13, 2013)

misguided said:


> Thanks for the clarification mate. Would you know of any instances where they have gone back on points? i.e. from 65 tp 60 or likewise?


That has happened last year. I can't remember exactly the time, but basically the point for invitation within the first few months (July - Sep maybe) had always been high 65+ then it will drop down back to 60.

However, it was last year when they consistently did invite IT occupations in every rounds, not just other round like this year. So the scenario might has been changed.


----------



## vishalvigg (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Please correct me, if will be wrong.

Based on 5 Aug invitation round cut off time was 2013-05-28 with 60 pts for 2613.

I believe that every one has got invitation on 5 Aug , who had applied before 2013-05-28 with 60 or 60+ pts for 2613.

Now, they declared that there would be no invitation in next round, which was on 19 Aug for 2613 .

The next round was on 2 September.

The Cut off time was 9/08/2013 with 65 pts.

Which means everyone, who had more than 65 pts and applied before 9/08/2013 had been invited on 2 September.

Lets find out the average of 65+ pts holders.

Total days = Aug 5 cutoff time - 2 September cutoff time. 

Total days = 28/05/2013 - 09/08/2013 = 73 days.

Total invitations were on prorate base = 1419 - 1333 = 86

Average = Total Invitation / Total days

Average = 86 / 73 = 1.17

That means 1.17 persons per day apply for invitation with 65+ pts. 

If we take the same average for the next invitation round, which is on 15th September than what would be the outcome.

Total days = 2nd September cutoff time - 15th september round.

Total days = 09-08-2013 - 15-09-2013 = 37 days.

Total candidate would be = 1.17 * 37 = 43.58 

Which conclude that, in next invitation round on 15th september, there would be approximately 44 persons with 65+ pts on average based .

And rest = 86 - 44 = 42 will get the invitaiton with 60 pts.

Please add your thoughts.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

vishalvigg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please correct me, if will be wrong.
> 
> ...


u r totally wrong mate, this 86 seats is for 5th-AUG -TO-- 9thAug 65 people and 5th aug -2ed Sep 65+ people. not that many days. the real number should be around 2 65+ added /day and 5-7 65pointers added /day.


----------



## vishalvigg (Sep 3, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> u r totally wrong mate, this 86 seats is for 5th-AUG -TO-- 9thAug 65 people and 5th aug -2ed Sep 65+ people. not that many days. the real number should be around 2 65+ added /day and 5-7 65pointers added /day.


I didn't understand your quotation. Can you please elaborate ?


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

vishalvigg said:


> I didn't understand your quotation. Can you please elaborate ?


my number could not be accurate, but one thing is for sure, 60 pointers is very very unlikely to be invited by the end of this year. as the new 65 and more people is nearly equal or greater than 86.


----------



## vishalvigg (Sep 3, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> my number could not be accurate, but one thing is for sure, 60 pointers is very very unlikely to be invited by the end of this year. as the new 65 and more people is nearly equal or greater than 86.


That what I tried to figure out in my previous post. On average base only 1.17 people per day applying for skillselect.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

vishalvigg said:


> That what I tried to figure out in my previous post. On average base only 1.17 people per day applying for skillselect.


that is wrong, u r caculating from may. then fact is in 5th aug all 65pointers are invited till that date.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

vishalvigg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please correct me, if will be wrong.
> 
> ...


Total days = Aug 5 cutoff time - 2 September cutoff time.
*this is wrong, you should not use aug 5 cutoff time*

Total days = 28/05/2013 - 09/08/2013 = 73 days.* it should be 5 days for 65 pointers and 27 days for 70 pointers and more.*


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

vishalvigg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please correct me, if will be wrong.
> 
> ...



I think you need to re-look.

5th August Cutoff was for 60 points 28/05/2013, which means anybody who had above 60 points before 5th August was sent an invitation & EOI's with 60 points until 28-05-2013 were invited. 

So if you are calculating average of 60+ pointers you should pick 5th August as you date and not 28-05-2013 as your date.

Total days = 05/08/2013 - 09/08/2013 = 4 days. ( Which is fu**ing scary ) 

Someone tell me I am wrong..... pls!


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

lovebt said:


> I think you need to re-look.
> 
> 5th August Cutoff was for 60 points 28/05/2013, which means anybody who had above 60 points before 5th August was sent an invitation & EOI's with 60 points until 28-05-2013 were invited.
> 
> ...


Nate how do you know 5th august was the cutting off point for 60+ pointers?


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

misguided said:


> Nate how do you know 5th august was the cutting off point for 60+ pointers?


5th August has 60 as cut-off for 28-05-13, which means all 60+ point EOI's were invited who applied before 5th. So any accumulation of 60+ pointers would be from 5th August onwards.


----------



## amoughnieh (Jul 5, 2013)

amoughnieh said:


> What do you guys think the chances for a 65er under 2339 category, 189 visa to Get picked in A future round? I submitted my EOI on July 30.
> 
> On August 5 round the date of effect was July 25 for 65, for this round it's April 5 for 75.
> 
> ...


Since only one person discussed my post, I want to bring my old question to the front in case someone didn't see it and might have a logical explanation to this.

Please tell me if I'm missing anything, I still find it very confusing.
Thanks


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi...

I have been following your discussion on eoi invitation...did anyone receive invitation on 16-Sep round?


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

Priyam said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have been following your discussion on eoi invitation...did anyone receive invitation on 16-Sep round?


Hi, What is your timeline.


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

I am in India...


----------



## mandeeps (Apr 5, 2013)

Priyam said:


> I am in India...


I mean
When did u apply, or are you waiting for invitation?


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

I received invitation


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pearl Komal said:


> I received invitation


Congrats!

I received mine too!


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

Applied for 261111 on 31-Aug-2013 with 65 points..


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I received mine too!


Congrats to you too


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pearl Komal said:


> Congrats to you too


Congrats Komal.

Points ? 
Code ?
When did you submit EOI ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Congrats Komal.
> 
> Points ?
> Code ?
> ...


Thank you.. 
Points : 65
Code : 2611 system analyst 
Eoi submitted : 9th August


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pearl Komal said:


> Thank you..
> Points : 65
> Code : 2611 system analyst
> Eoi submitted : 9th August


Good. But you mentioned EOI submitted date as 6th August in this thread below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...611-60-points-eoi-tracker-sub-class189-2.html

Best regards,
JR


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Pearl! 

PMed you.


----------



## Pearl Komal (Jun 21, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Good. But you mentioned EOI submitted date as 6th August in this thread below.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/200897-2611-60-points-eoi-tracker-sub-class189-2.html
> 
> ...


Hi, 

It was by mistake, my date of effect is 9th August


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I received mine too!


Congrats.

GSR you made it finally, Yay! 70 pointer, top performer.

-- I remember during last invitation round, we were discussing your case.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pearl Komal said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was by mistake, my date of effect is 9th August


That's ok. So its around 2.30 AM in Australia, you didn't sleep yet ? Invitation makes your night sleepless and happy right ? 

Its Christmas night for you and the day you get grant will be new year day HaHa.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## MattJoe (Sep 4, 2013)

Me too got invite today for system analyst. 70 points


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

Got invited too...now to push for next milestone. Thanks all expats for right suggestions...


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Pearl Komal said:


> I received invitation


Congratulations Pearl Komal!!!:third:


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> GSR you made it finally, Yay! 70 pointer, top performer.
> 
> ...


Thanks JR!

Yeah, I was the case study last time


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I received mine too!


Congratulations gsr1603!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Could u share ur timeline, points, code and subclass with us.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

MattJoe said:


> Me too got invite today for system analyst. 70 points


Congratulations MattJoe!!!:lalala:

Could u share ur timeline, code and subclass with us.


----------



## midhunnellore (Aug 27, 2013)

I too got an invite today . Code 2613, 65 Points and Submitted date 11-08-2013. 

How much time does it take from now to till the grant? Did we see any rejections in the recent times?


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> Congratulations gsr1603!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Could u share ur timeline, points, code and subclass with us.


Thanks mate!

70 points, 263312, EOI submitted on 22nd Aug, 189.

Will create timeline in my signature soon.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

yaarhoreen said:


> Got invited too...now to push for next milestone. Thanks all expats for right suggestions...


Congratulations yaarhoreen.:flypig::flypig::flypig:

Enjoy ur memorable day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

midhunnellore said:


> I too got an invite today . Code 2613, 65 Points and Submitted date 11-08-2013.
> 
> How much time does it take from now to till the grant? Did we see any rejections in the recent times?


Congratulations midhunnellore!!!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations everyone who got invited to day


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

*bad luck*

I had 70 points but on 2nd Sep my points automatically got reduced to 65 & I did not receive invite this time. My date of effect is now 2nd Sep. 
has anyone faced such issue? My points for experience got reduced automatically. Do i need to update my ACS letter? Because i got my ACS letter in 2012?
Please please help


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> I had 70 points but on 2nd Sep my points automatically got reduced to 65 & I did not receive invite this time. My date of effect is now 2nd Sep.
> has anyone faced such issue? My points for experience got reduced automatically. Do i need to update my ACS letter? Because i got my ACS letter in 2012?
> Please please help


Hi Multiple,
Normally the EOI will be increased automatically because of Work Experience extension, why you got decreased?? Could it be with your Age?

Thanks


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

I checked again; its my experience. out of last 10 years i worked in AU for 18 -19 months, now it seems my points for offshore work are getting reduced. 
ACS did not took into account my initial 3 months with the current company as I could not provide letter from my manager for the duration but for next 1.5 years, ACS did consider my experience. Can I add those 3 months to my experience? Will DIAC consider payslips etc as sufficient proof?


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

My assessment is also done in May-2012, total experience considered is 8 yrs one month since Sep 2003. I will come to know in Nov-2013 if system deducts points automatically as by ACS assessment my experience wil be 7 yrs 11 months in last 10 years. As of now no change in total points for me


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

Priyam said:


> My assessment is also done in May-2012, total experience considered is 8 yrs one month since Sep 2003. I will come to know in Nov-2013 if system deducts points automatically as by ACS assessment my experience wil be 7 yrs 11 months in last 10 years. As of now no change in total points for me


I think it will be done; I can say with my experience


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

Hoping to get invitation in next round....not sure how reduced points impacts after receiving invitation. Again as the assessment doesn't include experience acquired after approval I am hoping for some workaround there.


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

Initially i had 60 points for my EOI (24th July 2013). Then i tried to improve it by re-appearing for IELTS. Fortunately i scored 7 in each of modules. Now is have 70 points and improved my EOI on 2 September 2013 but by then the round had already gone.

I have submited my EOI with interests in 189 & 190 category. I applied for SA and got the State Nomination in one day and got the invitation for 190.

But i want to apply for 189, so waited for round on 16th September 2013. I did not get the invitation today with 70 points for 263312.

Status of my EOI is INVITED. Can anyone suggest, 

- If getting invited for 190 will not put me out of list of EOI rounds for 189.
- I can apply for visa with 190 invitation till 10th November. Can i still be invite for 189 in the round on 7th October?

Need your expert suggestions...?


Regds
GD


----------



## conjoinme (Sep 16, 2013)

*Points & EOI date*



Pearl Komal said:


> I received invitation


Hi,

Can you please share your points, skill & EOI submit date?

Thanks


----------



## conjoinme (Sep 16, 2013)

*Points & EOI date*



gsr1603 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I received mine too!


Congrats! 
please share your points, skill & EOI submit date.


----------



## conjoinme (Sep 16, 2013)

*EOI date*



MattJoe said:


> Me too got invite today for system analyst. 70 points


Congrats MattJoe! Please share your EOI date.


----------



## conjoinme (Sep 16, 2013)

*Congrats*



yaarhoreen said:


> Got invited too...now to push for next milestone. Thanks all expats for right suggestions...


Congrats yaarhoreen!


----------



## conjoinme (Sep 16, 2013)

*Age query*

Hi,

Does age points count from the date of invitation or from the date of assignment of CO?

Thanks,



Harish2013 said:


> Hi Multiple,
> Normally the EOI will be increased automatically because of Work Experience extension, why you got decreased?? Could it be with your Age?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## conjoinme (Sep 16, 2013)

*Exp query*

Hi,

New to this forum. Planning to apply for ACS. I heard but would like to confirm if ACS is deducting years from the experience for everyone. Whats the rational behind it if seniors can enlighten!

Thanks





multiple_visa_holder said:


> I checked again; its my experience. out of last 10 years i worked in AU for 18 -19 months, now it seems my points for offshore work are getting reduced.
> ACS did not took into account my initial 3 months with the current company as I could not provide letter from my manager for the duration but for next 1.5 years, ACS did consider my experience. Can I add those 3 months to my experience? Will DIAC consider payslips etc as sufficient proof?


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

Points for 190 - 75
points for 189 - 70

EOI submited - 24 july but updated and re-submitted on 2 Sept. 2013.

EOI Status - INVITED (for 190)

Skills... one of 6 golden categories... 2633

I am interested in 189. What best could i do? Pls suggest!


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I received mine too!


Update Google Spreed sheet please https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

G D SINGH said:


> Points for 190 - 75
> points for 189 - 70
> 
> EOI submited - 24 july but updated and re-submitted on 2 Sept. 2013.
> ...


Update Google Spreed sheet please https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

midhunnellore said:


> I too got an invite today . Code 2613, 65 Points and Submitted date 11-08-2013.
> 
> How much time does it take from now to till the grant? Did we see any rejections in the recent times?


Please update Google Spreed sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

MattJoe said:


> Me too got invite today for system analyst. 70 points


Please update Google Spreed sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

yaarhoreen said:


> Got invited too...now to push for next milestone. Thanks all expats for right suggestions...


Please update Google Spreed sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Pearl Komal said:


> I received invitation


Please update Google Spreed sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

I got full experience approved by ACS


----------



## conjoinme (Sep 16, 2013)

*hi*

Hi Priyam,

Congrats mate! Can you pls share the details with us of your ACS skill assessment?

Thanks,



Priyam said:


> I got full experience approved by ACS


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

ACS applied: March 2012, approved May 2012....experience applied for 8yrs 1 month approved all. Points on experience 15. 

Total points 65..applied for Business Analyst on 31-Aug-13..awaiting invitation to apply...


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

Points to add ...my overall experience is 13+ yrs...as per suggestion of consultant did not include probation period, internship and non relevant experience in ACS application


----------



## conjoinme (Sep 16, 2013)

*Good luck!*

thanks & All the best for invitation. It was like this till last year. All of my friends had got full experienced assessed then.

But this year there have been deductions in experience as mentioned by few on the forum. Anybody out there with full experience assessed by ACS this year?




Priyam said:


> ACS applied: March 2012, approved May 2012....experience applied for 8yrs 1 month approved all. Points on experience 15.
> 
> Total points 65..applied for Business Analyst on 31-Aug-13..awaiting invitation to apply...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

G D SINGH said:


> Points for 190 - 75
> points for 189 - 70
> 
> EOI submited - 24 july but updated and re-submitted on 2 Sept. 2013.
> ...


Hi GD singh,

Although your occupation falls under 6 golden occupations, your chances of second invitation is brighter with 70 points. Moreover, prorata and 50-50 allocation between 489/189 and 190 is good for better scorers holding points such as 70, 75 or 80. So, you can wait for 2 months to get your invite expired and then you can lodge your new EOI with 189 option alone. No need to panic as your occupation will be available throughout the program year. But, delay in 2 months because of expiry of invite through 190 is the issue. Nevertheless, if you are patient enough, tackle the current situation with the above idea.

All the best for your second invite.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

MattJoe said:


> Me too got invite today for system analyst. 70 points


Congrats for achieving one of the biggest milestones!

Hope everything would be fine and patience and luck will kiss your chin soon.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

yaarhoreen said:


> Got invited too...now to push for next milestone. Thanks all expats for right suggestions...


Buddy,

congratulations for clearing the main hurdle on your way to enter into the land of opportunities.!

Your hard work and patience definitely pay you the reward in the form of visa.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

gsr1603 said:


> Thanks JR!
> 
> Yeah, I was the case study last time


Hi buddy!

I am happy for you. I am sure that you are sailing in the boat of jubilation yet.

All the best for future process and keep me posted.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

midhunnellore said:


> I too got an invite today . Code 2613, 65 Points and Submitted date 11-08-2013.
> 
> How much time does it take from now to till the grant? Did we see any rejections in the recent times?


Hi companion,

Congrats for your invite and best wishes for the remaining process.

Cheers!
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Pearl Komal said:


> I received invitation


Hi komal,

finally you did it!

Glad to see you invited.

Best regards,
Sathiya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi komal,
> 
> finally you did it!
> 
> ...


Sathiya no invite yet ? With 65. I saw 2613 invite for 65 who applied on Aug 11th. That's a good sign for 2613. I know you are into telecommunication though.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi friends,

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Invitation results for16 september are out and here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for prompt response!

I read multiple threads saying that you can ignore the present invite and re create a EOI with new email ID.

Another way, is to get you existing invite cancelled by contacting DIAC...!

Do you know, how can i contact DIAC for this one...?


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results
> 
> ...



Dear Sathiya,

my info is in my signature, any idea roughly how many more rounds am I going to wait?

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

As per 02-Sep announcement invitation was supposed to be on Prorata basis. So that there should have been 11 invitation for 2611, but 69 invitations are issues on 16-Sep round if I compare occupation ceiling on 06-Sep and 16-Sep. It is too confusing.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Invitation r based on merit not on date of submission..


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

Priyam said:


> As per 02-Sep announcement invitation was supposed to be on Prorata basis. So that there should have been 11 invitation for 2611, but 69 invitations are issues on 16-Sep round if I compare occupation ceiling on 06-Sep and 16-Sep. It is too confusing.


Exactly man, don't know what's going on , still waiting for the official declaration. But I hope this trend goes on.


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

baochangan said:


> Exactly man, don't know what's going on , still waiting for the official declaration. But I hope this trend goes on.


Hi Baochangan, 

How many points have you applied with?

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

amandawilliams said:


> Hi Baochangan,
> 
> How many points have you applied with?
> 
> ...


Hi Amanda, 65 it is
Nate


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

baochangan said:


> Hi Amanda, 65 it is
> Nate


Ok, thanks for the info Nate. Looks like we are in the same boat. All the best to you too 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Priyam said:


> As per 02-Sep announcement invitation was supposed to be on Prorata basis. So that there should have been 11 invitation for 2611, but 69 invitations are issues on 16-Sep round if I compare occupation ceiling on 06-Sep and 16-Sep. It is too confusing.


Hi Priyam,

You are good at reading, i guess, (ha ha ha). That's why you were able to notify this change in number and i am glad for it. I would like to explain your question by taking telecommunications engineering professionals, that is my group code, as an example.

From September 2nd, every round should select equal number of people from those 6 occupations. On 2nd September, only 9 candidates were invited under my occupational code (2633) as no state started sponsoring 2633 group applicants. But, on 16 September, about 24 people have been invited because of the introduction of 50-50 allocation between 189/489 and 190 visas. So, the increase of (24-4=20, on condition that only 4 candidates have been invited under 189 visa, fo instance).

2o more candidates have received nomination from many states and family members using 190 and 489 visas respectively as SA and ACT just now have opened the doors for my occupation. As a result, more and more candidates have rushed into states for getting invite and visa soon. But, it seems to me that there is no restriction in nominating the number of people for an occupation in a month but, the total number of seats allocated for a state for this year is the same.

I mean, States would like to fill their quota quickly, i presume, at least for my group. With next round results, it will be a clearer picture.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

baochangan said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> my info is in my signature, any idea roughly how many more rounds am I going to wait?
> 
> ...


261111 Business Analyst || IELTS (DEC-8-2012) L 8.5 , R 9, W 7, S 7 || ACS Applied (Aug-8-2012) / Assessed Aug-25-2012) || EOI applied (Sep-3-2013) /65pts/ EOI Receive ???

Hi Buddy,

your occupation, that is 2611, has had the last visa date of effect of 13 august, 2013 with 65 points. On the other hand, you lodged your EOI on 3-09-2013 with 65 points. Taking the huge gap between 16 September and 7 October, 2013 into consideration, i guess the number of people lodging EOI between this timeline should be large. Among them, yur competitors are the ones who lodge EOI with better scores like 70, 75 or 80 and the ones who lodged EOI with 65 points between 13 august, 2013 and 03, september, 2013. So, your chances of getting an invitation are greater on second round of october, 2013 rather than the first round.

But, no need to panic as your occupation has decent number of invites per round. In worst case, you should get an invite in first round of Novemer, 2013. However, You may expect a luck in next round itself because, the number of people applying EOI with scores such as 70/75 will be reduced, i imagine.

All the best!

Sathiya


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all, 

I received invite last week. I hv completed filling 17 pages as part of visa application.

Before i proceed with paying visa fee, I just thought check with you reg the further steps after paying the visa. 

Can you guys please let me know what will be imme steps after paying the visa fee. Are there documents i need to have in hand or Do they ask any other details. Please help.

thanks


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received invite last week. I hv completed filling 17 pages as part of visa application.
> 
> ...


After the payment you will have to upload all your documents as evidence but you can do it up to when a CO is assigned. (5wks-10wks)


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

*please help*

Dear All,

Any one got invite who has old ACS letter? I would like to know the experience if the points were reduced by CO? I've an old ACS letter. Just worried if EOI might get rejected for reduced points.


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks...very well explained....hopefully this is the case and 189 quota is available sufficiently.




sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Priyam,
> 
> You are good at reading, i guess, (ha ha ha). That's why you were able to notify this change in number and i am glad for it. I would like to explain your question by taking telecommunications engineering professionals, that is my group code, as an example.
> 
> ...


----------



## genius.evil (Aug 5, 2013)

Need opinion of experts on EOI invitation:

I lodged my EOI on 13th Aug 2013 for 489 (Family Sponsor-WA Region). My trade is Electronics Engineer (233411).
I have 60 points. Would you please suggest, in present pro-rota regime that is being followed now for those 6 occupations in which Electronics is included; by what time my EOI invitation is expected?

Extremely tensed ...

Regards,


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

All the best o all for 07-Oct invitation round...


----------



## Priyam (Sep 15, 2013)

No luck for me in this round as well even though 65 points... anybody here got invited?


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

Hi Priyam, 

I got invited under Analyst Programmer. I applied on 3rd with 65 points. 

Cheers.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

nardecap said:


> Hi Priyam,
> 
> I got invited under Analyst Programmer. I applied on 3rd with 65 points.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats, you are really lucky to get invite within 3 days. All the best for your further process.

We 60 pointers wait since 3 or four months now, it was never the case last financial year. However, even in last financial year, only during November where 60 pointers were called first. Hope 60 start getting invite atleast from next round by god's grace.


Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Priyam said:


> No luck for me in this round as well even though 65 points... anybody here got invited?


Are you with 65 ? When did you place EOI ? What ANZ Code ? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Are you with 65 ? When did you place EOI ? What ANZ Code ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi Jre,

Add me too. I am a telecom network engineer with 65 points and visa date of 31/08/2013. But, i expected that i will not be invited because of the guge gap between 16/09/2013 and 07/10/2013 and the competition is on the higher side for my occupation. Besides, under 189 visa, every round picks only 5 top candidates for my occupation.

However, i am hopeful that i will get it on 21/10/2013 or first round of november.

All the best,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Priyam said:


> No luck for me in this round as well even though 65 points... anybody here got invited?


Hi friend,

No need to worry. We should be patient and confident so that patience should lose its patience to deal with us.

i am also sailing in the same boat as you are.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

congrats Priyam!


----------



## 5ab (Nov 5, 2013)

amoughnieh said:


> 2339; 65 pts; 189; EOI submitted on Jul 30
> 
> Still don't know if I got the invitation as I have to wait for my agent to inform me.
> Any 65er under this category got the invitation?


Did u get invitation yet? I applied for eoi on 8th Oct with 65 pts. M bit nervous...coz only 92 seats left nd pts has gone back to 70....m just getting frustrated now.


----------



## lovebt (Jul 6, 2013)

*Occupation Change*



5ab said:


> Did u get invitation yet? I applied for eoi on 8th Oct with 65 pts. M bit nervous...coz only 92 seats left nd pts has gone back to 70....m just getting frustrated now.


Hey guys,

I initially got my ACS assessment under ICT Business Analyst 261111 in May 2013 . However it was clear very early around June 2nd week that this occupation has a lot of competition. So I got myself re-assessed under 261311 Analyst Programmer. That proved to be the smartest decision I made.

As expected just when I completed my EOI, things started to change. 5 Golden occupation rule was introduced, there were no invites for a week in August on these 5 occupations. State sponsorships got suspended for these 5 occupations. It was like everything happening right after my EOI was complete.

Finally today, 2nd December I have my Invite. 261311 Analyst Programmer, after 5 & half months of waiting. 

So all of you guys waiting for invites, see if you have a chance of getting an invite in this years quota, otherwise see if you are eligible for re-assessment under another occupation. You can also submit a fresh assessment under a new occupation code. ACS I know has no restrictions and will process your re-assessments much faster. I got mine in 10 days. Initially assessment took 4 months!

So good luck & I am happy to help if someone has any questions...

Cheers

B


----------

